# Audi A1 by Caractere



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi tuning house Caractere has released the first images of its product range for the A1. Set to debut at the Essen Motor Show imminently, the kit shows the company's take on Audi's smallest offering. Check below for more pics and details.



> This body kit consists of :
> 
> * a front spoiler (3 pieces) (incompatible with the exterior S-line package)
> * a rear spoiler with 1 cutting or with 1 chrome tip on the left side for 1.2TFSI and
> ...


----------

